# als ihrerseits von mehrfachem Sinn



## lagartija68

No entiendo cómo interpreratr la construcción que comienza con als:

Diese Subjekt-Objekt-Spaltung vergewissern wir uns, bildhaft weiter denkend aus dem, was uns ursprünglich gegenwärtig ist, *als ihrerseits von mehrfachem Sinn*.
¿Acá hay omitido un "etwas"? "als etwas ihrerseits von mehrfachem Sinn" (como algo por su parte de múltiple sentido)


----------



## Alemanita

Yo entiendo: esta escisión "nos la cercioramos" por su parte como de múltiple sentido.

Por favor, fijate si no dice: "Diese*r* Spaltung".

"sich einer Sache vergewissern" - cerciorarse de una cosa


----------



## lagartija68

Alemanita said:


> Yo entiendo: esta escisión "nos la cercioramos" por su parte como de múltiple sentido.


Gracias.



Alemanita said:


> Por favor, fijate si no dice: "Diese*r* Spaltung".
> 
> "sich einer Sache vergewissern" - cerciorarse de una cosa


Dice  "Diese Spaltung"  .






Einführung in die Philosophie. Zwölf Radiovorträge - PDF Free Download


----------



## Alemanita

Gracias.

Sólo puedo interpretar entonces este uso de "vergewissern" como: esta escisión nos la aseguramos, nos la afianzamos, mediante "bildhaft weiter denkend", como siendo - por su parte - de múltiple sentido.

Sé que suena raro, incluso mal, pero en alemán también suena raro. No sé qué sentido le dio el Sr. Jaspers a esta expresión.

Un gran saludo.-


----------



## anahiseri

Ayuda de comprensión: no es traducción correcta
Esta división nos la aseguramos a su vez como de varios sentidos, mientras seguimos pensando figurativamente a partir de aquello que originalmente nos es presente


----------



## lagartija68

Entonces lo que está diciendo  es: Nos cercioramos de que esta división sujeto objeto tiene varios sentidos...


----------



## anahiseri

sí
lagartija68, supongo que no lees estos textos por placer sino por obligación, ¿no?


----------



## lagartija68

Te diría que aprender alemán es un placer en sí, pero también elegí el alemán por ser lengua de muchos filósofos relevantes.


----------



## anahiseri

Oh, o sea que sí lees a estos individuos por placer. Vaya! ¡con tantos escritores alemanes que hay que incluso se entienden y todo!  lo dejo ya por si hay un moderador por ahí.


----------

